# GTK-Bibliotheken in Visual Studio einbinden



## nex_m (26. Oktober 2008)

Hey,
ich versuche gerade folgendes C++ Beispielprogramm in Visual Studio zum laufen zu bekommen: http://www.fachschaft.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/forum/download/file.php?id=521
Ich habe auch schon einige Bibliotheken herunter geladen, die benötigt werden und versucht diese einzubinden:
1. Gtk+: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/binaries/win32/gtk+/2.14/gtk+-bundle_2.14.3-20080926_win32.zip
2.GTKmm: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/binaries/win32/gtkmm/2.8/gtkmm-devel-2.8.8-2.exe
3. GTKglext: http://www.student.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/~lipponer/gtkglext-1.2.zip
4. GTKglextmm: http://www.student.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/~lipponer/gtkglextmm-1.2.zip

Leider weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Kennt sich jemand mit dem Problem aus und kann mir da weiter helfen!!

P.S.:
Sorry, habe gerade gesehen, dass es noch einen Unterordner Visual Studio gibt. (Falls der Beitrag hier unerwünscht ist, bitte verschieben :-\ )


----------



## deepthroat (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi.

Kennst du schon...  Suche ?

http://www.gtkmm.org/docs/gtkmm-2.4/docs/tutorial/html/chapter-msvc.html

Gruß


----------



## nex_m (26. Oktober 2008)

Den Link und das Tutorial kenn ich. Ich hatte das auch soweit ausprobiert. Ich habe dann noch die gtkglextmm-1.2 und gtkglext-1.2 bei Tools -> Options -> VC++ Directories -> Include Files hinzugefügt, aber dann bekomm ich lauter Errors, wenn ich das Beispielprogramm (siehe oben) kompiliere und ausführe...


----------



## deepthroat (26. Oktober 2008)

nex_m hat gesagt.:


> Den Link und das Tutorial kenn ich. Ich hatte das auch soweit ausprobiert. Ich habe dann noch die gtkglextmm-1.2 und gtkglext-1.2 bei Tools -> Options -> VC++ Directories -> Include Files hinzugefügt, aber dann bekomm ich lauter Errors, wenn ich das Beispielprogramm (siehe oben) kompiliere und ausführe...


Aha, und jetzt möchtest du, dass wir raten welche Fehler das sind..? :suspekt:

\edit: und du bist dir sicher das es kompiliert?

Gruß


----------



## nex_m (27. Oktober 2008)

Oh..nein..ich erwarte auf keinen Fall, dass man raten kann welche Fehler das sind 
Ich wollte auch keinen erstmal damit belasten.
Das ist der Fehler



> Compiling...
> application.cc
> c:\dokumente und einstellungen\admin\desktop\beispielprogramm\beispielprogramm\application.cc(1) : warning C4627: '#include <iostream>': skipped when looking for precompiled header use
> Add directive to 'stdafx.h' or rebuild precompiled header
> ...



.......... ?


----------



## deepthroat (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi.



> ```
> fatal error C1010: unexpected end of file while looking for precompiled header. Did you forget to add '#include "stdafx.h"' to your source?
> ```


Kann es sein, dass du vergessen hast den stdafx.h Header einzubinden?

Alternativ, schalte einfach die Verwendung von vorkompilierten Headern ab.

Gruß


----------

